# 2012 martines



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wha's that? lol

and do you type in your setup after eveery post? or do you have a signature?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

isnt a martine a drink?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope. But a martini is.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## backstrap13 (Nov 17, 2011)

yea i ment to say martins i have to stop typing so fast lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

martinis are not bad. its better when the girls drink them if you know what I mean


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> isnt a martine a drink?


No! Martine is my Homie essay!


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh! and I like the Pantera Mag. Homes!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I like shirley temples does that count? The cherry ones are the best!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> martinis are not bad. its better when the girls drink them if you know what I mean


 I get ya..


Fuzzy naples here.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I get ya..
> 
> 
> Fuzzy naples here.


sam adams and a cigar?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd said:


> I like shirley temples does that count? The cherry ones are the best!!


come on ladies, how bout some straight vodka or wild turkey, r there any men around here?

by the way like the onza 3 pro


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't plan on being an alcoholic... or alcohol even touching my lips....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I don't plan on being an alcoholic... or alcohol even touching my lips....


 yet you have 2 little "pig" friends. Parker I seriously worry abou you...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahahaha... thats funny. nah I dont drink either. cigars are different.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Did y'all know that niquall has as much alcohol as beer does?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd said:


> I don't plan on being an alcoholic... or alcohol even touching my lips....


me either prolly just take down a beer or two every once and a while tho


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Just cause I have "pig" friends doesn't mean a thing! They're just FRIENDS gosh people need to stop judging a book by it's cover.... Jk I have more than just "pig" friends FO SHO!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Duck friends? 



Make em quack!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

:wink:


gunner77 said:


> me either prolly just take down a beer or two every once and a while tho


OK... I thought you asked if there were any men on here, when you aint one yourself... jk jk jk

For future referance, I HAVE NOT EVER DRUNK NONE OF THAT BEER>>> Not verry much anyway. :beer: :wink:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Duck friends?
> 
> 
> 
> Make em quack!


Too many feathers


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Sheep? bbbbbbbbbbbhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Too much wool! Deer?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Cows? ( I don't know how to type a deer sound) mmmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Baaaaaaaaaaa? Cows are too big! Can't win can you?


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

talk about a jacked thread. damn


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Blake started it!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Bigfeets!!!! make em yell make em yell make em yell!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Bigfeet?=Bigfoot???


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Parker?=pig lover???


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe?!


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

i loved the shadowcat even though i have a midget draw but the scepter are back so it all good homies lol
(in soviet russia the vodka drinks you)


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

So who the heck is Martine anyway?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

We were hoping you knew!!


----------

